# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann Allianz/Blackmoore



## Yarashira (24. Januar 2015)

Halli Hallo  ,

 

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann und der Lust hat sehr schnell und viele Charas hochzuspielen 

Ich level extrem schnell und suche jemanden der mit mir mithalten kann. Sehr gut wäre es, wenn du dich auch auskennst mit all dem Zeugs 

Wir level auf Blackmoore Allianz, weil wir dort Leute hätten zum Challenge Mode machen Raiden etc. Demnächst soll wahrscheinlich auch eine Gilde entstehen 

Du solltest bitte etwas öfter on sein, damit wir auch schnell leveln können und das alles schaffen 

 

*Was ich dir bieten kann:*

ein bisschen Taschengeld 

Viel Erfahrung

Taschen

Freunde die uns ziehen können bzw eine vollständige Gruppe zum Raiden und/oder Challenge Mode oder PvPn.

Schnelles Leveln

 

*Was ich von dir erwarte:*

Eine geiwsse geistige Reife

Humor

Sehr aktiv. RL geht natürlich vor aber es soll sich ja auch lohnen 

Eigendständiges Spielen

Battlechest selbst kaufen (sind nicht teuer und ich kenne noch ein paar Seiten wo es noch billiger ist)

 

Wünschenswert wäre es wenn du Headset sowie TS und/oder Skype besitzt 

Ein TS Server ist vorhanden! 

 

Schreibt mir hier einfach eine Mail oder schreibt unter den Post. 

Wenn du mir per Mail schreibst, schreibe ich dir meinen Skypenamen und wir unterhalten uns nochmal wegen den Einzelheiten 

 

MFG <(°w°<)


----------



## Zamia90 (24. Februar 2016)

hi suchst du noch


----------

